# placenta stops working after due date...??



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi, 

Iv heard that the placenta doesnt work as well after a certain amount of time ie 40 weeks ...  is this true??

Sweets xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

The theory is that the placental function starts to deteriorate from about 42 weeks.  This is why most hospitals induce labour before that time.  You can see when you look at a placenta from some-one who is overdue that it is a bit gritty, where the blood flow has started dying off.

Hope this helps

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

Oh No BLOOD FLOW dying off ... what a shame on baby!!   ...

Thank you so much for your reply ... 

Sweets xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

I've made that sound awful haven't I?  Hospitals enure that your baby is safely delivered before it gets too a drastic stage.

Sorry!!

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

Dont worry it wasent too bad, im sure if my baby was in any danger they would pop it out asap!!!  

I wish it was as easy as that !!       

Thanks Again,

Sweets xx


----------

